# TDP von super oc CPUs



## Gandalf2210 (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Ich hätte eine kleine Frage. Man liest ja immer wieder, dass hier und da neue Benchmark Rekorde aufgestellt werden mit CPUs, die an die 7 Ghz getaktet sind, bei Spannungen die gerne mal doppelt so hoch sind wie mit Standard Takt. Bei solch hohen Taktraten reicht ja eine Wasser oder gar Luftkühlung nicht mehr aus, weshalb ja oft zu flüssigem Stickstoff gegriffen wird.

Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Was für eine TDP haben die Prozessoren bei diesen extremen Taktraten, bzw. Wie hoch ist deren Verlustleistung, dass man zu so extremen Kühlmitteln wie flüssigem Stickstoff oder gar flüssigem Helium greiffen muss? 

Freu mich schon auf eure Antworten

mfg Gandalf2210


----------



## theLamer (6. Mai 2010)

Nun ja man kann als Faustformel sagen, dass die Verlustleistung quadratisch mit der Spannung und linear mit dem Takt ansteigt. (Quelle: Die leider eingestellte PCGHX Print)

_eigenes fiktives Bsp: Core i7 975 XE @ 1,15V: 130W _[standard TDP]
Mit LN2 übertaktet @ 5500 MHz @ 1,65V wären: das
(5500 MHz/3300 MHz) * (1,65²V/1,15V) * 130W = 3,94 * 130W = ~*513W* [eXtreme OC TDP]

Kokü reicht zur Kühlung theoretisch auch, das Ding ist bloß, dass CPUs meistens einen sweet point haben (an dem das letzte MHz rauszuholen ist), der sehr niedrig liegt und nur mit Kaskaden / LN2 / LHe erreicht werden kann. Man muss also nicht zu den Methoden greifen, weil die CPU sonst abraucht aufgrund von Hitze sondern einfach, damit man den sweet point irgendwie findet und das letzte MHz rauskitzeln kann. Für den Weltrekord eben.


----------



## CoNtAcT (6. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön erklärt, muss mir die Formel gleich aufschreiben.


----------



## Gandalf2210 (7. Mai 2010)

ach, es geht nicht nur darum die Cpu vor dem Hitzetod zu schützen, sondern sie auch noch auf niedrigen Temperaturen zu halen, damit sie sich noch besser übertakten lässt (je kälter desto besser).

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und die gute Erklärung


----------



## GW-Player (7. Mai 2010)

Gandalf2210 schrieb:


> ach, es geht nicht nur darum die Cpu vor dem Hitzetod zu schützen, sondern sie auch noch auf niedrigen Temperaturen zu halen, damit sie sich noch besser übertakten lässt (je kälter desto besser).
> 
> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und die gute Erklärung


Jop, es ist eher unwahrscheinlich das eine CPU, deren Temperatur bei weit unter 0°C liegt, abraucht. 

Wo liegen denn eigentlich die Temperaturen bei LN2 bzw LHe, wenn die CPU voll ausgelastet und entsprechend übertaktet ist?


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

Bei Ln2 versucht man die temp immer kurz vor dem Coldbug zu halten (Von CPU zu CPU unterschiedlich)

Durch nachschütten in den Pot kann man das steuern und beobachtet die Temps.

Mein E 8600 @ 5,6 Ghz funzt bis -145°


----------



## Jan565 (7. Mai 2010)

Soviel ich das mal gesehen habe, hatte AMD bei dem Taktrate Weltrekord von über 7 GHz auf einem Quad Flüssig Helium genommen und da hatten die Temperaturen von -250° bis -260°. 

Hat das nicht auch noch was damit zu tun, dass der Leitungswiederstand bei den Temperaturen wesentlich geringer ist als bei normalen Temps?


----------



## Nixtreme (7. Mai 2010)

Ich wüsste nicht, ob man die -260° mit "einfach" zu besorgenen Mittel überhaupt erreichen kann... Der absolute Nullpunkt liegt bei ein paar stellen nach dem komme unter -272° und das auch nur im Labor realisierbar...vielleicht hast du da was falsch in erinnerung 

edit: hab's gegoogelt, der absolute Nullpunkt liegt bei  – 273,15 °C... ka wie nahe ma da als otto-normal-nich-physiker herankommt


----------



## theLamer (7. Mai 2010)

Booten konnten sie den Phenom II noch mit -230°C, darunter sind sie nicht gekommen... selbst mit LHe nicht. Daraus hat man dann geschlossen, dass die DInger keinen Coldbug / Cold boot bug haben.

Bei tieferen Temperaturen sind auch sogenannte Leckströme weniger wahrscheinlich, die den CPU-Tod zur Folge haben.  
U.a. deshalb kann man mit DICE auch _bedenkenlos _1,6V+ (Sockel 775) auf die CPU hauen und es sollte nix kaputtgehen.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (7. Mai 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Nun ja man kann als Faustformel sagen, dass die Verlustleistung quadratisch mit der Spannung und linear mit dem Takt ansteigt. (Quelle: Die leider eingestellte PCGHX Print)
> 
> _eigenes fiktives Bsp: Core i7 975 XE @ 1,15V: 130W _[standard TDP]
> Mit LN2 übertaktet @ 5500 MHz @ 1,65V wären: das
> ...


dann müsste die formel wohl für alle cpus gelten!

(Takt/Standardtakt)*(Spannung²/Standardspannung)* TDP = TDP des neuen Taktes

Mit der Formel könnte man theoretisch (durch Umformen) herausfinden, wie viel Vcore für x Ghz benötigt wird.
Leider nur theoretisch. Praktisch ist die benötigte Vcore von CPU's zu verschieden


----------



## Jan565 (7. Mai 2010)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, ob man die -260° mit "einfach" zu besorgenen Mittel überhaupt erreichen kann... Der absolute Nullpunkt liegt bei ein paar stellen nach dem komme unter -272° und das auch nur im Labor realisierbar...vielleicht hast du da was falsch in erinnerung



Das kann sein, auf jeden Fall war es Flüssig Helium was wesentlich Kälter ist als Flüssig Stickstoff. Vielleicht finde ich das Video noch und bringe es in erfahrung.


----------



## Dr.House (7. Mai 2010)

TheLamer schrieb:
			
		

> _eigenes fiktives Bsp: Core i7 975 XE @ 1,15V: 130W _[standard TDP]
> Mit LN2 übertaktet @ 5500 MHz @ 1,65V wären: das
> (5500 MHz/3300 MHz) * (1,65²V/1,15V) * 130W = 3,94 * 130W = ~*513W*  [eXtreme OC TDP]




Sorry ,aber die Formel stimmt keines Falls.  EIn i7 @ 5,5 Ghz soll 513 Watt verbrauchen.   Mehr als 250 Watt verbraucht die CPU nicht, eher um die 220, wür ich sagen. 

*Begründung* :  Ein normaler 8-Pin Anschluss für die CPU liefert max 300 Watt und reicht für jede CPU unter LN2, sind also ganz sicher keine 513 Watt.


----------



## m1ch1 (7. Mai 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Das kann sein, auf jeden Fall war es Flüssig Helium was wesentlich Kälter ist als Flüssig Stickstoff. Vielleicht finde ich das Video noch und bringe es in erfahrung.



das ändert allesdings nichts daran, dass der absolute nullpunkt (niedriger gehts nicht) bei 0 kelvin liegt (ca -273C)


----------



## Jan565 (7. Mai 2010)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> das ändert allesdings nichts daran, dass der absolute nullpunkt (niedriger gehts nicht) bei 0 kelvin liegt (ca -273C)



da stimme ich dir 100% zu. Helium hat einen Siedepunkt von 4,22K. Was etwa -268°C entsprechen. Daher finde ich meine Angabe mit -250 bis -260° nicht gerade weit her geholt. Ich bin aber schon vergebens am suchen. Das kälteste was ich gefunden habe biss her war -235° beim 955BE Anfang Januar 2009.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Mai 2010)

@Dr.House: Klar, denn die TDP ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit der Leistungsaufnahme. Allein zwischen CPUs, die die gleichen Spezifikationen aufweisen, gibt es deutliche Unterschiede bei der tatsächlichen Leistungsaufnahme. Davon abgesehen ist der Trend zu zusätzlichen 8-Pin-Steckern gerade bei OC-Boards nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## Dr.House (7. Mai 2010)

@ PCGH_Stephan

Die Boards mit 2 x 8 Pin an der CPU sind selten und das bringt noch nix, nur stabilere Spannung und Protzen der Hersteller. Konnte am Classified testen. Jede CPU momentan kommt locker mit 300 Watt aus, sogar bei 6,5 GHz.

Auch wenn der Verbrauch mit Spannung und Takt steigt, ist unter Kälte ,eine andere Sache. Ich behaupte mal unter Kälte verbraucht eine CPU weniger bei gleichem Takt und Spannung. Das macht die Formel für mich noch unglaubwürdiger.

Auch wenn TDP nicht gleich Verbrauch ist, sind 513 Watt viel zuviel.

Es wird eh immer schlimmer mit dem Verbrauch, trotz feinere Fertigung der Chips. Deswegen hab ich mir gleich 1200 Watt NT geholt, man kann ja nie wissen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (7. Mai 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> @ PCGH_Stephan
> 
> Die Boards mit 2 x 8 Pin an der CPU sind selten und das bringt noch nix, nur stabilere Spannung und Protzen der Hersteller. Konnte am Classified testen. Jede CPU momentan kommt locker mit 300 Watt aus, sogar bei 6,5 GHz.
> 
> ...



Deshalb sollte in der allsrseits bekannten Formel die Temperatuurabhängigkeit für die Leistungsaufnahme mit aufgenommen werden, und eine etwas korrigierte Formel mit TDP1= (Vc1/Vc0)^2 * (c1/co) * 1,004^(T1-T0)*TDP0 angewendet werden, wobei aber der Temperaturfaktor mit 1,004 noch genauer zu untersuichen ist, da sich das momentan nur auf einen einzigen Vergleich mit einer GPU bezieht. Denn so wie die Formel in ihrer ursprünglichen Form vorliegt, gilt sie nur beui konstanter Temperatur...
Für das Beispiel würde das bei einer CPU Temperatur von -100°C (zu 60°C bei Standart) heißen: (1,65V/1,15V)^2 * (6500MHz/3330MHz) * 1,004^(-100°C-60°C) * 130W = ~ 276W liefern, was schon eher stimmen könnte. Um das aber besser vergleichen zu können, wären viele Messwerte von vielen CPUs/GPUs in einem weiten Temperaturbereich notwendig....

Die Leistung die die 8PIN Zusatzstromversorgung liefern kann, wird wohl sowieso nur durch das Netzteil begrenzt, denn über die Leitungen (sollte doch 1,5 mm^2 je Ader oder so was sein, können auch jeweils bequem 15 A fließen, was ja dann in 4*15*12 = 720W enden würde)...


----------



## Dr.House (8. Mai 2010)

276 Watt sind näher dran, ja. 


Was die 8-Pin Anschlüße angeht. Kabel und NT können locker auch mehr als 300 Watt liefern, denke aber eher die Leitungen auf dem Mainboard limitieren bei der Lieferung. Abgesehen davon dass keine CPU mehr als das braucht. 

Genau ähnlich wie bei Grakas, die haben auch zusätzliche Stromanschlüße,weil übers Board nicht genug geleitet werden kann.

Es wäre interessant zu sehen, wie sich der Stromverbrauch (TDP für mich unwichtig) unter Kälte verhält, aber eigentlich betrifft es nicht den normalen 
Betrieb einer CPU, daher eher uninteressant. Allen die unter 0°C HW betreiben ist der Stromverbrauch ziemlich egal ,mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß was an der Formel falsch ist. Das hoch zwei nach dem Vcore ist falsch wenn man standart Werte einsetzt muss ja wieder 130 Watt raus kommen, also muss in jeder Klammer 1 raus kommen. 
Beispiel: Core i7 920
(2666 Mhz/2666 Mhz)*(1,15 Volt/1,15 Volt)*130 Watt
1*1*130 Watt=130 Watt
Ich gehe mal davon aus das es so seien muss.

Wenn man jetzt denn ersten Vcore noch hoch zwei nimmt kommt ein falsches Ergebniss raus.
(2666 Mhz/2666 Mhz)*(1,15² Volt/1,15 Volt)*130 Watt
1*1,15*130 Watt= 149,5 Watt

Ich bin nicht sicher ob das Stimmt aber wenn man nur an die Formel denkt.


----------



## General Quicksilver (8. Mai 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> 276 Watt sind näher dran, ja.
> 
> 
> Was die 8-Pin Anschlüße angeht. Kabel und NT können locker auch mehr als 300 Watt liefern, denke aber eher die Leitungen auf dem Mainboard limitieren bei der Lieferung. Abgesehen davon dass keine CPU mehr als das braucht.
> ...



Naja, es geht ja generell um die Temperaturabhängigkeit, das könnte schon interessant sein, wie viel eine CPU @ 70°C mehr verbraucht wie @ 40°C oder bei Grafikkarten, sollte sich der Faktor in etwa bestätigen, wären das immerhin schon knappe 13% von der von den CPUs/GPUs aufgenommenen Energie, was je nach Efektivität von den Schaltwandlern für CPu und des Netzteils ja dann schon doch relevant werden kann....
Mit den Leitungen auf den Board, das kann durchaus sein, weil es ja im Endeffekt immer darum geht möglichst billig produzieren zu können, aber ich denke, das die schon 10..15% auch noch mehr Strom vertragen können. Zumal ja bei einer Extremkühlung der CPU ja auch die Temperatur des Boards in der Regel mit abgesenkt wird, was da noch mehr Reserven schafft...



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Ich weiß was an der Formel falsch ist. Das  hoch zwei nach dem Vcore ist falsch wenn man standart Werte einsetzt  muss ja wieder 130 Watt raus kommen, also muss in jeder Klammer 1 raus  kommen.
> Beispiel: Core i7 920
> (2666 Mhz/2666 Mhz)*(1,15 Volt/1,15 Volt)*130 Watt
> 1*1*130 Watt=130 Watt
> ...



Du nimmst das Ergebnis aus der Rechnung V1/V0 hoch 2, nicht V1, das hat zur Folge das bei Standart z.B.: (1,15V / 1,15V) ^2 = 1^2 =  1 rauskommt.


----------



## Superwip (8. Mai 2010)

FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> dann müsste die formel wohl für alle cpus gelten!
> 
> (Takt/Standardtakt)*(Spannung²/Standardspannung)* TDP = TDP des neuen Taktes
> 
> ...


 
Damit könnte man nur errechnen, welche Spannung man etwa braucht um bei einem bestimmten Takt eine bestimmte TDP zu erreichen, aber wer will das schon wissen? ^^



> Booten konnten sie den Phenom II noch mit -230°C, darunter sind sie nicht gekommen... selbst mit LHe nicht. Daraus hat man dann geschlossen, dass die DInger keinen Coldbug / Cold boot bug haben.


 
LHe ist nicht die brachialste Kühlmethode, die uns zur Verfügung steht...

Mit He2 etwa könnte man noch um einiges weiter runter kommen obwohl  Aufwand und Kosten nochmal um ein vielfaches höher wären als sie es mit LHe ohnehin schon sind

Und natürlich ist der CPU am Ende nie so kalt wie das Kühlmittel, alleine schon wegen der inneren Wärmeisolation des CPUs (die effektivste Möglichkeit wäre es hier wohl mit He2 direkt am Die zu kühlen, durch die enorme Wärmeleitfähigkeit und Supraflüssigkeit von He2 wäre der Heathspreder eher eine störende Isolationsschicht als sonst irgendwas, aber das würde den Chip vermutlich zerstören, zumindestens müsste man beim senken der Temperaturen sehr vorsichtig vorgehenen)  effektive Temps < 3K wären so aber denkbar

Noch etwas: Temperaturänderungen sind nicht zuletzt auch relativ zu betrachten; es ist ein effektiv größerer Unterschied ob man einen CPU mit 300K und eine CPU mit 310K hat oder ob man eine CPU mit 50K und eine mit 60K hat daher kann es sehrwohl sinnvoll sein, dem Absolutem Nullpunkt (oder Coldbug) immer weiter zuzustreben


----------



## Alriin (8. Mai 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Bei Ln2 versucht man die temp immer kurz vor dem Coldbug zu halten (Von CPU zu CPU unterschiedlich)



Alle Phenom II-Besitzer werden sich jetzt fragen "was ist ein Coldbug?"


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Alle Phenom II-Besitzer werden sich jetzt fragen "was ist ein Coldbug?"


 
Grummel ...und die Intel User fragen sich gerade ....was ist ein Phenom II ?


----------



## CoNtAcT (8. Mai 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Alle Phenom II-Besitzer werden sich jetzt fragen "was ist ein Coldbug?"



Das stimmt, aber zu den Sockel 939 oder AM2 Zeiten wusste jeder Übertakter, der ein solches System sub zero bringen wollte, was das bedeutet.
Ich hatten mal einen 6000+, der den CB bei -10 - -15 Grad C° hatte und diese session war nicht der Hit.


----------



## Dr.House (8. Mai 2010)

Was ist ein Phenom II  ?   

Ich glaub war irgendwas von AMD ,aber zum Benchen kann es nicht sein


----------



## OpamitKruecke (8. Mai 2010)

Hmm also der Phenom II X6 den ich hier hab der macht sich ganz gut

1,475 VOlt und 4,3 Ghz^^


----------



## BigBoymann (8. Mai 2010)

Naja ohne jetzt alles zu Ende lesen zu wollen, fallen mir einige kleinere Denkfehler sofort auf. 

Die zusätzlichen 8Pin Anschlüssen haben eine Spezifikation von 300W, können aber bei weitem mehr liefern, weiter unten wurde ja schon die 11,5A Grenze erwähnt, aber auch die ist nur "normal" Bedingungen halbwegs gültig. 
Denn jedes Kupferkabel überträgt soviel Strom wie der Verbraucher benötig, dass bedeutet schließt du an ein 1,5mm² Kabel einen 2500Watt Verstärker (bei 12V) an wird die das Kabel durchbrennen. Mehr aber auch nicht. Kühlst du dieses Kabel jetzt sehr weit runter wird auch der Widerstand deutlichst reduizeriert und die Belastbarkeit eines Kabels deutlich heraufgesetzt. 
Denn der Widerstand eines Kabels ist für dessen Stromführung verantwortlich. Ein Silberkabel wird bei gleichem Querschnitt mehr Strom liefern können bevor es durchbrennt als ein Kupferkabel. Desto höher der Querschnitt desto geringer der Widerstand. Kann man sich ein wenig wie auf einer Autobahn vorstellen. 2000 Autos über 2 Spuren, wird eng und staut sich bis zum totalen Chaos, auf 3 Spuren hast du vieleicht noch zähfließenden Verkehr, aber auf einer vierspurigen läuft der Verkehr so durch. 

Also jede CPU wird vor allem durch die Leiterbahnen des Boards beschränkt, das Netzteil wird meist stark genug gewählt, so dass dieses def. keinen negativen Einfluss haben wird. auch die Temperatur des Boards wird entscheidend sein, was aber wohl durch die eisigen Umgebungstemperaturen geregelt wird. 

Aber 500W für eine CPU halte ich zuviel, das wird die CPU nicht mitmachen. Denke auch eher, dass man maximal bei 300W liegen wird.


----------



## Domowoi (8. Mai 2010)

Also mit den ganzen Formeln gibt es den jetzt eine die annähernd richtig ist mit der ich ausrechnen kann was mein 3,6GHz 1,344V für eine TDP hat ich hab einmal 149W rausbekommen und einmal fast 200W keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Dr.House (8. Mai 2010)

130 Watt würden eher hinkommen unter Last versteht sich.


----------



## Domowoi (8. Mai 2010)

Ja das dachte ich mir schon. Weil mein CPU Kühler ja auch für 120W ausgelegt ist da wär er mit 200W ordentlich überm Limit. Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Mai 2010)

Ich kann euch definitiv sagen das die ganze Rechnerei für den Ar.... ist.
Bei der letzten Session hatte ich ein Strommessgerät dazwischen hängen.
Auf dem Board waren ein Q6600,eine PCI Graka und 2GB Ram.
Bei 1,48V war ich bei knapp über 250W unter Last,wovon man vielleicht 20W für das Board und den Ram abziehen kann.


----------



## Jan565 (9. Mai 2010)

Es geht denk ich mal nicht um den genauen Wert sondern um eine Pi * Daumen rechnung damit man eine vorstellung hat was die CPU zieht. Wenn ich es mal von meinem 955BE berechne nach der angegebenen Formal kommt folgendes raus:

(3200/3200)*(1,225/1,35)²*125 = 102,92W TDP
(MHz neu/MHz Standard)*(Vcore neu/Vcore Standard)² * TDP = pi * Daumen verbrauch. 

Das ist ein Wert der in etwa hinkommt. Schließlich habe ich die Vcore abgesenkt und damit sinkt auch die Abwärme.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Mai 2010)

Gibts keine Messadapter für CPUs?  Bei LGA dürfte das wohl schwierig sein aber bei PGA müssts doch eigentlich gehn.


----------



## Monsterclock (10. Mai 2010)

Das Hauptproblem der Formel ist, dass die die Temp nicht einrechnet, denn wenn die Temp niedrieger ist wird der Widerstand höher, was einen niedrieger Stromfluss zur Folge hat. Also weniger Energieverbrauch, das hab ich selbst bei meiner GTX 280 gemerkt, als ich die nur von Luft auf H2O umgerüstet habe, GPUz hat 5-10A weniger ausgelesen.


----------



## anselm (10. Mai 2010)

Was ich nie richtig verstehe, wenn Leute von 5-10A reden, oder wenn zB. auf dem Netzteil etwas von 20A steht.
Welche Leiterbahn hält bitte 20A aus? 
Die schmoren doch durch bevor man Mist sagen kann.
Sollen das mA sein oder was?
Eine Haussicherung hat doch auch nur um die 16A.


----------



## theLamer (10. Mai 2010)

So einfach ist es nicht 
Denk doch mal an deine CPU... die betreibst du mit 1,2V? Und sie hat über 100W... nach I (Stromstärke) =P (elektr. Leistung) / U (Spannung) (lernt man in der 8. Klasse) wären das über 80A (<- kann ich mir aber selber nicht vorstellen)


----------



## anselm (10. Mai 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> (lernt man in der 8. Klasse)



Ist schon so lange her. 

Ja da ist schon was dran. 
Stromstärke * Spannung = Leistung
100Watt/1,2V = 83,3A   <-- Schon ein bisschen viel , geb ich ja zu


----------



## Jan565 (10. Mai 2010)

Diese Werte liegen auch nicht Permanent an sondern nur wie der Takt gegeben ist so viel ich das Weiß. Die Leistung von der Gesprochen wird. Ist die vollständige abwärme einer CPU. Wenn 125W draufstehen, hat die eine Verlustleistung von 125W. Nicht zu vergleichen mit Wh. 

Bei einer Grafikkarte ist es noch extremer.

150/1,087V = 138A. Wenn ich es jetzt mal auf einer Standard 5850 beziehe. 



@ Monsterclock

Der Leitungswiederstand, den du angesprochen hast, ist bei niedrigeren Temperaturen geringer. Weniger Temperatur = weniger Wiederstand. Ist auch mit ein Grund warum WR´s immer unter LN2 oder LHe aufgestellt werden. Da spielen viele Faktoren eine rolle.


----------



## theLamer (10. Mai 2010)

> Der Leitungswiederstand, den du angesprochen hast, ist bei niedrigeren Temperaturen geringer. Weniger Temperatur = weniger Wiederstand. Ist auch mit ein Grund warum WR´s immer unter LN2 oder LHe aufgestellt werden. Da spielen viele Faktoren eine rolle.


Die Tatsache, dass der "sweet point (maximale Taktrate)" für den WR im tiefen negativen Bereich liegt, ist denke ich primär dadurch bedingt, dass die Signalqualität in den Pipelines bei tiefen Temperaturen besser ist. Auch Leckströme werden unwahrscheinlicher.

Ansonsten würde ja alles mit LN2 am besten gehen, manche i7's z.B. gehen aber mit DICE besser ab als mit LN2


----------



## Monsterclock (11. Mai 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> @ Monsterclock
> ...



Bei Halbleitern stimmt das nicht. Je niedriger die Temperatur, desto höher der Widerstand, und vor allem werden die Leckstörme wesentlich geringer, weil der Widerstand der des nichtdotierten Siliziums höher  wird. Und der Strom eher auf den dotiteren Bahnen läuft. <- Deswegen stellt man die Weltrekorde in diesen Tiefentemp-bereichen auf.
Bei Metallen jedoch ist der Widerstand geringer je kälter es ist (Ein CPU ist aus Silizium(Halbleiter) mit ein paar Fremdatomen.)


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (13. Mai 2010)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, ob man die -260° mit "einfach" zu besorgenen Mittel überhaupt erreichen kann... Der absolute Nullpunkt liegt bei ein paar stellen nach dem komme unter -272° und das auch nur im Labor realisierbar...vielleicht hast du da was falsch in erinnerung
> 
> edit: hab's gegoogelt, der absolute Nullpunkt liegt bei  – 273,15 °C... ka wie nahe ma da als otto-normal-nich-physiker herankommt



gar nicht

der Absolute Nullpunkt hat sich rein rechnerisch aus der Teilchenbewegung schon im 19Jhd. erechnen lassen.
Den Absoluten Nullpunkt kann man nicht erreichen weil dann die teilchenbewegung NULL währe was heisen würde das jedes teilchen überall im Raum währe was ja nicht geht.

Wenns jemand genauer wisse will kann ich das auch noch anhand von Formeln erklären.


Sorry wens nicht ganz past. Bin einfach über den thread drübergeflogen und diese aussage ist mir gleich ins Auge gestochen. Nicht das die kiddys ins nächste PC Geschäft rennen und sagen sie wollen eine 0°K Kühlung. xD


----------



## Nixtreme (13. Mai 2010)

tamiya-fan: Bissel überflüssig die Info, Wikipedia anschmeißen können wir alle, 
was ich eher meinte war, wie nahe man selbst, als stirnknormaler next-door-bencher da herankommt. aber egal, genug OT


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (14. Mai 2010)

Doppelpost sorry (Fu****g IE sollte wechseln)


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (14. Mai 2010)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> tamiya-fan: Bissel überflüssig die Info, Wikipedia anschmeißen können wir alle,
> was ich eher meinte war, wie nahe man selbst, als stirnknormaler next-door-bencher da herankommt. aber egal, genug OT



Wikipedia musste ich ned anschmeißen, hatte drei Jahre das vergnügen den besten Physik Lehrer zu haben den ich kenne. ber genug Off topic

Was zum Topic (hoffe ich hald) TDP-Rechner - 3DFusion


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2010)

Tamiya_Fan schrieb:


> Den Absoluten Nullpunkt kann man nicht erreichen weil dann die teilchenbewegung NULL währe was heisen würde das jedes teilchen überall im Raum währe was ja nicht geht.


 
Warum wäre jedes Teilchen überall im Raum, wenn es sich nichtmehr bewegt?

Natürlich kann der absolute Nullpunkt nie erricht werden, aber das ist sicher nicht der Grund dafür- der Grund ist einfach, dass es unmöglich ist die Teilchenbewegung letztenendes vollständig zu verhindern; irgendeine Restbewegung der Teilchen bleibt immer, wenn man weiter kühlt wird sie zwar geringer bleibt aber vorhanden.


----------



## JuliusS (15. Mai 2010)

Gute Funktionsgleichung @ theLamer werde sie mir direkt notieren


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (15. Mai 2010)

Im Prinzip hängt alles mit der Heisenberg'schen unschärferelation zusammen, die lautet(ist jetzt schwer zu verstehen ohne Vormellzeichen):
 delta x * delta p ist größer gleich hquer / 2

delta x = der Aufenthalstort im Raum der Teilchens
delta p = der impuls des Teiclhens ( Produkt aus Masse und Geschwindigkeit)
hquer = eine konstante (1,055 * 10 ^-34 Js)


jetzt besagt die Formel das delta x * delta p immer den wert 1,055 * 10 ^-34 ergebn müssen.


weiters besagt die Formel das wenn ein wert (delat x oder delta p) null wird muss der andere Unendlich groß werden.
jetzt nehmen wir an in delta p wird die Geschwindigkeit null, die Masse bleibt gleich, so muss laut der Formel delta x unendlich groß werden und schon haben wir das dillema da ja auf der anderen Seite der Formel eine konstante steht und eine multiplikation durch null , null ergibt daraus ergibt sich wieder das delta x unedlich groß erden muss!
Und daher kommt auch meine Aussage das wenn man 0°K erreichen will sich die Teilchen bei 0°K überall im Raum verteilen weil ja der Aufenthaltsort unendlich groß wird!


Hoffe meine erklärung ist verständlich?
Sollten fragen sein bitte stellen, oder auch Anregungen und Kretik.


Mfg.
Tamiya_Fan


----------



## JuliusS (15. Mai 2010)

@Tamiya_Fan die Formel ware ja dann :

delta x* delta p >  hquer/2 | *0
                        =
0 = 0

falsche Aussage

Und wieso sollte Delta X unendlich groß werden . Unendlich multipliziert mit null ist immer noch null und , deswegen ist die Gleichung dann auch noch ungültig .


----------



## Jan565 (15. Mai 2010)

@ Tamiya_Fan

Ich verstehe es nicht so ganz, aber wenn delta X = 0 ist, und die Formel immer auf das Ergebnis 1,055 *10 ^-34 kommen muss, wird die Zahl delta P unendlich. 

Denn unendlichkeit * 0 = 1,055*10^-34

Kann das sein, dass es so verstanden werden muss? In der Mathematik bzw Physik muss man schließlich nicht alles verstehen, es ist einfach so. Genauso wie die Zahl Pi.


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (15. Mai 2010)

Das mit den unedlich ist eine reine annahme. Man hat sich überlegt wie groß müsste ein wert werden wenn man ihn multipliziert mit null. Das ergebnis war unendlich (ist das selbe mit wann treffen sich zwei Paralelle? in der Unendlichkeit!)



> delta x* delta p >  hquer/2 | *0


dieses hquer/2 ist eine konstante und kommt aus der Quantenphysik, an dem Teil kann nichts verändert werden!

Es geht rein um die Annahme was würde passieren wenn z.b. delta p null wird.
deta x müßte unendlich groß werden. Selbst dann ist es noch immer ungültig, deshalb sind auch 0°k nicht erreichbar. Die niedrigste erreichte Temp. liegt bei ein paar millionstel Grad über 0 K. Hierbei tritt das Bose-Einstein kondensat auf wo das einzelne Teilchen seine " Identität" verliert und in der Elektronenwolke nur noch sehr sehr schwer bis gar nicht mehr zu orten ist. Hier behält die Formel ihre richtigkeit, dass die Geschwindigkeit sehr klein wird, wird der Aufenthaltsort größer. (Mann muss bedenken wir bewegen uns da in der Quantenphysik, da gelten etwas andere gesetzte und die einheiten sind extrem klein.) Aus dieser beobachtund geht dan hervor das es bei Null Bewegung zu einer unbestimmtheit des Ortes kommt, er wird unendlich groß.

Das ganze ist jetzt schrifftlich schwer zu erklären, werde mich aber bemühen eine bessere erklärung zu Finden (wenn ihr wolt) dauert aber etwas.

Folgende Bücher sind einfach zu lesen, sehr interesant und klären die Grundlegendsten Fragen, auch zu diesem Thema:

Die kurze Geschichte der Zeit von Stephen Hawking [Sollte man als erstes lesen (und verstehen)]

Skurrile Quantenwelt von Silvia Arroyo Camejo (baut auf den ersten Buch auf)

Ich hätte noch einen Film den ich selber im Fernsehen aufgenommen habe, der über das "rennen" zum Absoluten null punkt handelt. Bin aber nicht sicher ob ich den zur verfügung stellen darf (wegen datenschutz und was weis ich noch für gesetze)

Mfg.:
Tamiya_Fan


----------



## Jan565 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich verstehe die Erklährung schon ein wenig. Wenn ein Teilchen, keine Bewegung mehr hat, kann man es nicht Orten. Also hat es die Möglichkeit an Unendlich vielen Orten im Raum zu sein. Selbst ein 1mm³ kann man unendlich fach verkleinern Mathematisch. Den genauen Standort eines Teilchen in diesem Raum wird man aber nie ermitteln können, schließlich herrscht bei 0°K keine Bewegung mehr. 

Hab zwar sowas nie in der Schule gehabt oder so, aber Physik und Mathematik waren immer meine Favoriten in der Schule und haben mich schon immer Interessiert. Sind auch die einfachsten Fächer im Schulischen, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (15. Mai 2010)

Jup, Jann 565 du hast es verstanden!

Und so wie es Jann 565 mit 1mm³ gemeint hat kann man das auch auf einen großen/ unedlich großen (Universum) Raum auslegen


----------



## General Quicksilver (15. Mai 2010)

Hmm, ich habe da irgendwie mal in so einer Populärwissenschaftlichen Sendung die Erklärung gehört, das bei einer sehr kleinen Teilchenbewegung die Teilchen zumnehmend wie Wellen verhalten, und je kleiner die Bewegung der Teilchen ist, desto größer ist die räumliche Ausdehnung der Welle. Bei keiner bewegung würde das ja dann heißen, das die räumliche Ausdehnung der Welle unendlich groß werden würde und das das Teilchen nur noch als Welle vorkommt. Ist das soweit vereinfacht halbwegs OK, oder ist das völlig sinnfrei? Wie leitet sich eigentlich die Konstante  her?


----------



## GW-Player (16. Mai 2010)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Hmm, ich habe da irgendwie mal in so einer Populärwissenschaftlichen Sendung die Erklärung gehört, das bei einer sehr kleinen Teilchenbewegung die Teilchen zumnehmend wie Wellen verhalten, und je kleiner die Bewegung der Teilchen ist, desto größer ist die räumliche Ausdehnung der Welle. Bei keiner bewegung würde das ja dann heißen, das die räumliche Ausdehnung der Welle unendlich groß werden würde und das das Teilchen nur noch als Welle vorkommt. Ist das soweit vereinfacht halbwegs OK, oder ist das völlig sinnfrei? Wie leitet sich eigentlich die Konstante  her?


Eine Welle mit unendlicher Ausdehnung müsste doch eine plane Ebene sein, oder?


----------



## General Quicksilver (16. Mai 2010)

GW-Player schrieb:


> Eine Welle mit unendlicher Ausdehnung müsste doch eine plane Ebene sein, oder?



Theoretisch schon, aber ob das auf die Vereinfachung so angewendet werden kann, weiß ich nicht, in der Animation sind die Wellen einfach größer gewurden, also auch deren Amplitude. Wobei eigentlich auch noch zu klären wäre, wie viele geometrische Dimensionen die Welle umfasst.


----------



## JuliusS (16. Mai 2010)

@Tamiya-Fan bin erst in der 8ten Klasse  . Außerdem würde es doch bedeuten , dass man nicht sicher sagen kann , ob die Gleichung funktioniert , da 0 * Unendlich grundsätzlich null ist .... Von daher kann man sich da nicht so sicher sein , ob das stimmt das sie sich unendlich weit ausbreiten .


----------



## Maltomat (16. Mai 2010)

Guden

habe hier einen kleines Programm zum berechnen der TDP gefunden:

TDP-Rechner - AwardFabrik - Forum

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

funktioniert bestens & ist in C# geschrieben, braucht also das .NetFramwork


----------



## CoNtAcT (16. Mai 2010)

Hey, danke für das tool, jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich bei meiner letzten session nur auf 6,075 GHz gekommen bin! 
Ich habe nur ein 600W Netzteil!


----------



## Maltomat (16. Mai 2010)

na dann viel Erfolg beim nächsten Mal 

finde das Tool auch sehr gelungen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2010)

Nixtreme schrieb:


> was ich eher meinte war, wie nahe man selbst, als stirnknormaler next-door-bencher da herankommt.



So nah, wie der niedrogste Siede/Sublimationspunkt aller Substanzen ist, die man handhaben und beschaffen kann. Denn als Heimanwender eine Kühlanlage zu bauen, die auch nur nenneswert unter 100K kühlt, dürfte quasi unmöglich sein, da bleibt einem nur noch "gekaufte Kälte". In der Praxis wären das dann der 4,22K Siedepunkt von Helium bzw. ein bißchen darüber, weil der Kühler ja auch noch einen Wärmewiederstand hat.




Superwip schrieb:


> Natürlich kann der absolute Nullpunkt nie erricht werden, aber das ist sicher nicht der Grund dafür- der Grund ist einfach, dass es unmöglich ist die Teilchenbewegung letztenendes vollständig zu verhindern; irgendeine Restbewegung der Teilchen bleibt immer, wenn man weiter kühlt wird sie zwar geringer bleibt aber vorhanden.



Vor allen Dingen kann man nicht soweit kühlen, dass keine Teilchenbewegung mehr stattfindet: Die Wärme wird ja in erster Linie durch die Teilchenbewegung übertragen, der Abtransport geschieht durch sich bewegende Teilchen - da ergibt sich ein gewisses Limit. Selbst wenn man im Evaporator 0K schaffen würde (was aus komplexeren Gründen eben nicht geht), könnten sich diese 0K nicht ausbreiten und man müsste in diesem Moment die Kühlung abschalten, um sie nicht mittels Reibungsenergie zu versauen.

Allerdings sollten 0K=stehende Teilchen auch gar nicht das Ziel beim Extrem-OC sein. Stehende Elektronen sind nämlich nicht sehr förderlich für die Tätigkeit einer CPU 




Tamiya_Fan schrieb:


> Und daher kommt auch meine Aussage das wenn man 0°K erreichen will sich die Teilchen bei 0°K überall im Raum verteilen weil ja der Aufenthaltsort unendlich groß wird!



°K erreicht man schon mal gar nicht 




Jan565 schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass es so verstanden werden muss? In der Mathematik bzw Physik muss man schließlich nicht alles verstehen, es ist einfach so. Genauso wie die Zahl Pi.



Ich würde erstmal abklären wollen, ob die Formel in so extremen Bereichen überhaupt anwendbar ist. Gerade wenn irgendwo Konstanten ins Spiel kommen, sind die ganz oft aus der Praxis hergeleitet und bis wohin sie tatsächlich "konstant" sind, muss genau beachtet werden.


----------



## Superwip (23. Mai 2010)

> Allerdings sollten 0K=stehende Teilchen auch gar nicht das Ziel beim Extrem-OC sein. Stehende Elektronen sind nämlich nicht sehr förderlich für die Tätigkeit einer CPU


 
Elektronenbewegung wird nicht durch Temperatur beeinflusst; Temperatur bezieht sich ja nur auf die Brownsche Bewegung der Moleküle/Atome

Was aber auch nichts daran ändert, dass es unmöglich ist, genausogut könnte man darüber nachdenken, was bei -1K passiert...


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (27. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute!

Sorry das ich nicht Antworten konnte, hatte viel um die Ohren.

Hab nochmal bei meinen alten Ph Lehrer nachgefragt und der hat mir die Formel und meine erläuterung bestätigt.
Was villeicht bei manchen ein Problem darstellt, ist die Denkensweise, soll nicht heißen das ihr Dumm seit sondern das um die Quantenmechanik zu verstehen gewisse Denkensweisen nicht mehr funktioniern! Sogar Einstein wollte die Quantenmechanik und ihre "Denkweise" nicht wahr haben obwohl seine Experimente das bestätigten. Aber genug Off Topic! Bei 0K befinden sich die Elektronen überall im Raum, nicht nur z.b. im Zimmer sondern wirklich überall d.h. im allen Sonnensystemen die es gibt, wirklich überall.


----------



## JuliusS (27. Mai 2010)

@Tamiya_Fan was sagst du zu meiner Vermutung zur Gültigkeit der Gleichung


----------



## Rayd (16. Juli 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Elektronenbewegung wird nicht durch Temperatur beeinflusst; Temperatur bezieht sich ja nur auf die Brownsche Bewegung der Moleküle/Atome
> 
> Was aber auch nichts daran ändert, dass es unmöglich ist, genausogut könnte man darüber nachdenken, was bei -1K passiert...




Hi,

ab einem gewissen Temperatur wird der Prozzi supraleitend und wenn ein Halbleiter supraleitend wird funzt er schlichtweg net mehr...

Gruß 
     Rayd


----------



## L.B. (16. Juli 2010)

Das Material, aus dem ein Prozessor hergestellt ist (dotiertes Silizium) hat einen negativen Temperaturkoeffizienten. Das heißt, bei sinkender Temperatur steigt der elektrische Widerstand. Dieses Material kann also bei niedrigen Temperaturen keine supraleitenden Eigenschaften aufweisen.


----------



## Rayd (16. Juli 2010)

hi,

Silizium kann durchaus supraleitend werden, gerade wenn es dotiert ist (beispielsweise mit Bor), dies haben französische Physiker  bei 0,35 Kelvin schon geschafft...

Gruß
     Rayd


----------



## L.B. (16. Juli 2010)

Das Silizium im Prozessor ist aber nicht mit Bor dotiert.


----------



## Professor Frink (17. Juli 2010)

Und 0.35 Kelvin sind utopischfür einen Bencher


----------



## burn... (12. Dezember 2010)

leider OffTopic, aber vielleicht doch mal interessant:
Habe dank der Formel mal meine TDP ausgerechnet für:

24/7:
(4000:3200)(1,47²:1,25)x130 = 280,92 x2 = *561,84*W pro Std (unter vollast)

zum benchen:
(4600:3200)(1,659²:1,25)x130 = 411,46 x2 =*822,93*W pro Std

Kein Wunder dass sich da mein TX650W verabschiedet hat 

Habe ich das so richtig gerechnet?

Nutze als Kühler zwei EK Supreme LT, einen Quad, Dual und Single Radi...


lg.

burn


PS: ist ein Skulltrail System, genaue angaben in dem Link im Sysprofile (Bilder nicht aktuell, jedoch die angaben)


----------



## theLamer (12. Dezember 2010)

burn... schrieb:


> leider OffTopic, aber vielleicht doch mal interessant:
> Habe dank der Formel mal meine TDP ausgerechnet für:
> 
> 24/7:
> ...



Levelst du gerade?
8xxx Watt für die CPU... wassergekühlt 
Natürlich stimmt das nicht.


----------



## burn... (12. Dezember 2010)

was wäre denn dann richtig, sind zwei QX9775, 4,6 Ghz, 1,659V bei einer Standard TDP von 130W...

lg.

PS: Hatte den PC draußen bei 1-2 °C stehen


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. Dezember 2010)

burn... schrieb:


> was wäre denn dann richtig, sind zwei QX9775, 4,6 Ghz, 1,659V bei einer Standard TDP von 130W...
> 
> lg.
> 
> PS: Hatte den PC draußen bei 1-2 °C stehen



Ich komme auf 330W(/CPU) , wobei das alles andere als richtig ist , Temperatur usw. ist alles nicht in der Formel drinnen , außerdem kann man schlecht sagen wie genau Intel auf die TDP kommt. Ist also also bestenfalls ein Richtwert.

Formel hab ich hier schon mal erläutert : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...-hwbot-diskussionsthread-259.html#post2430766

Ich hab mir den Thread hier nicht durchgelesen


----------



## Ossiracer (12. Dezember 2010)

Also ich denke dass die Formel für den momentanen Stromverbrauch eines Prozessors so aussieht:
Momentaner Takt*TDP/Standarttakt
Komme bei 3200MHz*95W TDP/2660MHz Standarttakt  auf 114,286W


----------



## AchtBit (12. Dezember 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Nun ja man kann als Faustformel sagen, dass die Verlustleistung quadratisch mit der Spannung und linear mit dem Takt ansteigt. (Quelle: Die leider eingestellte PCGHX Print)
> 
> _eigenes fiktives Bsp: Core i7 975 XE @ 1,15V: 130W _[standard TDP]
> Mit LN2 übertaktet @ 5500 MHz @ 1,65V wären: das
> ...



hmmm...aber die Formel haut nicht immer hin. Wie könnte es dann z.B eine CPU geben, die mit gleicher Core und gleichen TDP Wert,  1ghz mehr taktet? Ich würde mal sagen, dass der FSB hierbei auch eine tragende Rolle hat. 

Zum OC. 

Normalerweise ist ja bei der Neuentwicklung einer CPU erst mehrfach ein Strukturqualitätstest, zum bestimmen des Limits im aktuell angewanden  Fertigungsverfahren, notwendig. Deshalb kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass die erste Serie weit unter diesen berechneten Grenzwert liegt. Wenn also Quasi ein Fertigungsverfahren,  auf maximal 4ghz angesetzt wird aber die erste Reihe nur 1ghz im Schnitt erreicht, dann könnte man die CPU innerhalb der Spec. auf 4ghz übertakten und sie würde dennoch im Rahmen ihrer,z.B. 10j, bereits zuvor kalkulierten Lebensdauer bleiben.

Genau deshalb schau ich, dass ich möglichst eine versaute erste Serie erwisch, weil da die besten und stabilsten Taktresultate zu erzielen sind


----------



## burn... (12. Dezember 2010)

Mit der von Ossiracer genanten komme ich auf ca. 182W pro CPU...also 364 was mir auch schon eher wirklich erscheint... Allerdings wird hier gar nicht die Volt berücksichtigt, die um 0,4V (!) angehoben wurde!

mehr oder weniger ist es mir ja auch egal, Hauptsache die Kiste läuft Problem frei , ausreichend Rechenpower hat sie ja 

lg.


----------



## Ossiracer (12. Dezember 2010)

Is ja auch nur ein ungefährer Wert... wenn die Formel überhaupt anwendbar ist...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (12. Dezember 2010)

burn... schrieb:


> Mit der von Ossiracer genanten komme ich auf ca. 182W pro CPU...also 364 was mir auch schon eher wirklich erscheint... Allerdings wird hier gar nicht die Volt berücksichtigt, die um 0,4V (!) angehoben wurde!
> 
> mehr oder weniger ist es mir ja auch egal, Hauptsache die Kiste läuft Problem frei , ausreichend Rechenpower hat sie ja
> 
> lg.



Die Formel berücksichtigt die Spannung nicht. Die Leistungsaufnahme steigt Quadratisch mit der Spannung und Linear mit dem Takt , somit ist die Formel eigentlich unbrauchbar weil der Hauptfaktor nicht miteinbezogen wird. Sieht man auch gut an echten Messwerten wo die Leistungsaufnahme geradezu explodiert mit steigendem VCore.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> hmmm...aber die Formel haut nicht immer hin. Wie könnte es dann z.B eine CPU geben, die mit gleicher Core und gleichen TDP Wert,  1ghz mehr taktet? Ich würde mal sagen, dass der FSB hierbei auch eine tragende Rolle hat.



Es spielt der Takt in jedem Teil der CPU eine Rolle (d.h. beim i7 Beispiel müsste man den Uncore-Bereich getrennt rechnen). Verschiedene Taktraten bei gleicher TDP und unterschiedlichen CPUs ergeben sich aber auch einfach aus der Qualität - hochwertige DIEs bewältigen schnelle Schaltvorgänge eben auch bei geringerem Stromfluss. Zusätzlich ist die TDP eben eine Designvorgabe für Kühlerentwickler, keine Angabe der Leistungsaufnahme. Die kann durchaus niedriger ausfallen. Genauso unzuverlässig können via Onboard-Sensoren ausgelesene Spannungswerte sein

Aber selbst wenn man so eine schlecht passende Faustformel anwendet, sollte man es wenigstens richtig machen:
(TaktOC : TaktNormal)*(vOC²:vNormal)*TDP ist schlichtweg falsch. Mindestens muss es vOC²:vNormal*²* heißen, obige Werte sind somit 20% zu groß.


----------



## General Quicksilver (13. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn man so eine schlecht passende Faustformel anwendet, sollte man es wenigstens richtig machen:
> (TaktOC : TaktNormal)*(vOC²:vNormal)*TDP ist schlichtweg falsch. Mindestens muss es vOC²:vNormal*²* heißen, obige Werte sind somit 20% zu groß.



Nein, die Faustformel stimmt schon, weil sich die Leistung über einem konstanten Widerstand quadratisch zur Spannung verhält, weil sich der Strom durch den Widerstand proportional zur Spannung ändert. Der Takt verringert umgekehrt proportional den Widerstand, wodurch der Stromfluss bei konstanter Spannung linear zum Takt steigt. Dadurch ergeben sich die Beziehungen in der Faustformel. Allerdings müsste die Formel um einen Temperaturfaktor von etwa 1,004^(Temp0 - Temp1) erweitert werden. Hauptproblem bei der Sache dürfte aber die unbekannte Größe P0 sein, den die tatsächliche Verlustleistung einer CPU unterscheidet sich wie bekannt meistens von der TDP, da aber nun dieser Wert als Faktor in die Gleichung eingeht, setzt sich diese Ungenauigkeit im Ergebnis fort. Außerdem ist eine CPU ja kein konstanter Wiederstand, da sich dei Leitfähigkeit sowohl mit der Spannung, der Temperatur und dem Takt ändert. 
Außerdem wäre auch zu klären, ob sich die TDP auf Tcasemax oder auf TJunctionmax, bzw.: TTrottle bezieht, was ja im Fall für eine Kernbezugstemperatur von 100°C schon mal bei 55°C Kerntemperatur etwa den Faktor 0,84 für P0 bedeutet, wenn mann nun nochmal von 10% weniger Leistungsaufnahme als die TPD im Grundzustand bei der Bezugstemperatur der TDP ausgeht, kommt man schon auf einen Faktor von etwas mehr als 0,75.


----------



## Freakezoit (13. Dezember 2010)

The Lamer Hier mal nen BSp was eher realistisch ist für den i7 975XE

Die 513w sind da deutlich zuviel bei 5.5ghz @ 1.65v  da des nichtmal ne Kaskade packt.

Meine rechnung sieht wie folgt aus :

3300Mhz : 130w = 25.384 Mhz pro watt / 1.15v = 22.073 
22.073 * 1.15v *130w = ca. 3300Mhz

Jetzt das ganze für 5500Mhz 

ausgangspunkt 22.073 
5500Mhz / 22.073 * 1.65v = 411.135W

Des passt eher .
Natürlich kommt da der Faktor Temp & Güte noch mit ins spiel aber so ungefähr ist die richtung.

Grund meiner Rechnung besteht darin erstmal rauszubekommen wieviel mHz pro watt die TDP im endeffekt ergeben.

Jetzt mal mit turbo :
3433 : 146.5w = 23.433 Mhz / 1.15v = 20.376
5500 / 20.376 * 1.65v = 445.376W

Berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege aber unabhängig von Temp und Güte sollte es so Aussehn.

Ps: Ich ja noch vergessen takt = linear , spannung aber zum Quadrat.
Also passt des nicht wirklich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2010)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Nein, die Faustformel stimmt schon, weil sich die Leistung über einem konstanten Widerstand quadratisch zur Spannung verhält,



In der von mir bemängelten Formel 
...(vOC²:vNormal)...
tut sie das doch aber eben nicht. Dieser Formel zu Folge steigt die Verlustleistung linear mit der Spannung (vOC:vNormal) und zusätzlich einmal um die Spannung selbst (*vOC), sobald man übertaktet. Das ist nicht nur physikalisch schwachsinnig (übertaktete CPUs mit <1V OC-Spannung würden weniger verbrauchen, als ohne OC), schon ein einfacher Blick auf die resultierende Einheit ("V*W") sollte klarstellen, dass es falsch ist.
Für einen quadratischen Anstieg muss mit dem Quadrat sowohl der End- als auch Ausgangsspannung rechnen
...(vOC²:vNormal²)...
wie in der von mir vorgeschlagenen korrigierten Version.



> Außerdem wäre auch zu klären, ob sich die TDP auf Tcasemax oder auf TJunctionmax, bzw.: TTrottle bezieht, was ja im Fall für eine Kernbezugstemperatur von 100°C schon mal bei 55°C Kerntemperatur etwa den Faktor 0,84 für P0 bedeutet, wenn mann nun nochmal von 10% weniger Leistungsaufnahme als die TPD im Grundzustand bei der Bezugstemperatur der TDP ausgeht, kommt man schon auf einen Faktor von etwas mehr als 0,75.



Äh: Korrektur für unterschiedliche Temperatur immer mit der absoluten berechnen. 55°C und 100°C machen einen Unterschied von gerade einmal 7%. Und natürlich ist die TDP in Bezug zur Tcase max. zu setzen. Beide Werte existieren ausschließlich als Angabe für Kühlerhersteller. Deren Produkte müssen von einer Fläche mit Tcase max. eine Wärmeleistung in Höhe der TDP abführen können. Ein Bezug auf Tjunctionmax wäre -mangels Möglichkeit, diese zu messen- sowieso nicht sehr hilfreich.




Freakezoit schrieb:


> Ps: Ich ja noch vergessen takt = linear , spannung aber zum Quadrat.
> Also passt des nicht wirklich



Und davon abgesehen unterscheidet sich deine Rechnung auch nur in der Aufführung (Dreisatz statt zusammenhängende Formel) von der weiter oben genannten:

5500Mhz / 22.073 * 1.65v = 411.135W
<=> 5500MHz*1,65v/411.135W = 22.0873

5500MHz*1,65v/TDPoc = 22.0873
^ 3300Mhz : 130w / 1.15v = 22.073 

=> 5500MHz*1,65v/411.135W = 3300Mhz : 130w / 1.15v
<=> 5500MHz/3300MHz * 1,65V/1,15V * 130W = 411,135W
oder
TaktOC/TaktNormal * Voc/Vnormal * TDPnormal = TDPoc


----------



## General Quicksilver (14. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der von mir bemängelten Formel
> ...(vOC²:vNormal)...
> tut sie das doch aber eben nicht. Dieser Formel zu Folge steigt die Verlustleistung linear mit der Spannung (vOC:vNormal) und zusätzlich einmal um die Spannung selbst (*vOC), sobald man übertaktet. Das ist nicht nur physikalisch schwachsinnig (übertaktete CPUs mit <1V OC-Spannung würden weniger verbrauchen, als ohne OC), schon ein einfacher Blick auf die resultierende Einheit ("V*W") sollte klarstellen, dass es falsch ist.
> Für einen quadratischen Anstieg muss mit dem Quadrat sowohl der End- als auch Ausgangsspannung rechnen
> ...



Ja, ich hatte immer die ausgeklammerte Formel (U1/U0)^2 im Kopf und habe mich auf diese bezogen, welche äquivalent zu V1^2/V0^2 ist, war da irgendwie falsch.

Der Temperaturunterschied in Kelvin (Delta T) geht in die Formel ein, da ists egal, wie du diesen Berechnest, da 100-55 = 45 ; 373,15-328,15 = 45 ist, wichtig ist nur, das T1 von T0 abgezogen wird.

Korekterweise müsste der Faktor durch die Temperaturkoeffizienten Alpha, Beta, ... ersetzt werden, die lineare Faktoren darstellen, da diese aber sowieso nicht ohne weiteres bei einer CPU bestimmbar sind, die Vereinfachung. Unberücksichtigt bleibt an dieser Stelle sowieso die Spannungsveränderlichkeit der Feldeffekttransistoren, da diese bei höherer Gatespannung eine bessere Leitfähigkeit aufweisen, als bei niedrigerer Gatespannung, was aber im durchgesteuerten Zustand vernachlässigt werden kann, weil die anderen Faktoren in dem verwendeten Spannungsbereich da eh größer sind.

Wieso wäre ein Bezug auf TJunction nicht sinnvoll? Die maximale Verlustleistung entsteht durch die Temperaturabhängigkeit der CPU an der Trottleschwelle, also jenem Punkt, der die maximale Temperatur mit vollem Takt darstellt. Der Wert für TJunction liegt ja höher als Tcasemax, wobei aber Tcasemax auch im normalbetrieb ein gutes Stück von der realen TJunction entfernt liegt. Wobei aber TJunction > Tcore > Tcasemax gelten sollte. Die Frage wäre nun aber worauf sich die TDP bezieht, wenn sie sich auf Tcasemax bezieht, liegt Tcore (ja, die Sperrichschichttemperatur ist nicht sinnvoll für die Betrachtungen, da die dann bei jedem Transistor betrachtet werden müsste, daher Tcore) ja noch ein gewisses Stück darüber, wodurch sich die Bezugstemperatur nach oben verschiebt.  

Was gegebenfalls eventuell auch noch eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen könnte wäre die Versorgungsspannung selbst. Wenn diese viele Spikes aufweist, welche bis zur eigentlichen CPU nicht volständig geglättet werden können, verheizt die CPU die Energie in den Spiks ohne daraus nutzen zu ziehen (bei einer ordentlichen CPU-Spannungsversorgung sollte das eh kein Problem sein; wäre eh nur von Bedeutung wenn das bei jedem Schaltvorgang der DC/DC-Wandler auftritt).


----------



## Ossiracer (14. Dezember 2010)

Also iwie treiben wir hier im dunkeln da kein normaler CPU über 400W @5,5GHz braucht... Inner Schule sind wir auf ca 560W fürn Q9400@4,5GHz + GTX470@sli... (Einsatzmöglichkeiten von stickstoff... u.a. zum benchen)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2010)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Wieso wäre ein Bezug auf TJunction nicht sinnvoll?



Weil Tjunction eine Unbekannte ist und man sich somit nicht auf sie beziehen kann 



> Die Frage wäre nun aber worauf sich die TDP bezieht, wenn sie sich auf Tcasemax bezieht



Wie gesagt: Tcase max und TDP bilden ein Wertepaar der Spezifikation. Tcase max gibt aber nicht die Temperatur wieder, bei der die CPU throttelt und die TDP gibt nicht an, welche Wärme sie dabei freisetzt. Bezug zueinander ist also gegeben, Bezug zu bekannten/messbaren Betriebsparametern aber nicht.
Man kann sie als Notbehelf nehmen, wenn nichts besseres zur Verfügung steht, aber 20% Fehlertolleranz pro Wert würde einplanen.

(Imho ist das aber sowieso alles brotloses Geschwafel, solange man den Uncorebereich nicht quantifiziert hat. Der Verbraucht schließlich auch einiges an Strom, wird aber nicht bzw. nicht in gleichem Maße übertaktet)


----------



## General Quicksilver (16. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil Tjunction eine Unbekannte ist und man sich somit nicht auf sie beziehen kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist, das der interne Wärmewiderstand vom Messpunkt des Tcase Sensors (also Mitte vom Headspreader) bis zum Die unbekannt ist, sonst könnte man ja die Differenztemperatur auf Grund der TDP feststellen (zumindest theoretich) und hätte somit einen Wert für Tcore. Somit könnte man zumindest einen Korrekturfaktor für die Temperatur bestimmen.

Für die Leistungsaufnahme mit dem Uncore müsste man den Core cund den Uncore getrennt betrachten und am Ende die Werte wieder addieren. Das Problem ist hier aber wieder wie sich die TDP auf beide Verteilt. Indirekt könnte man, wenn auch ungenau, das Verhältnis bestimmen, in dem man die Veränderund der Leistungaufnahme des Systems zwischen Leerlauf und (fast) ausschließlicher Core - Last (eventuell z.B. mit Core Demage erzeugbar) mit der Veränderung Leerlauf - (fast) ausschließliche Uncore - Last bestmmt. Problem bei der Sache ist aber, das sowohl der Core, wie auch der Uncore in beiden Szenarien nicht völlig inaktiv sind. Ein weiterer Ungenauigkeitsfaktor bei den Messungen ist der nicht konstante Wirkungsgrad des Netzteils und der Schaltwandler auf dem Mainboard für die verschiedenen Lastzustände. Erschwärend kommt auch noch die verschiedenen Wandler für die verschiedenen Spannungen selbst hinzu, so kann der Core z.B.: mit 24 Phasen versorgt werden, der Uncore hingegen wird aber nur mit 3 Phasen versorgt (Folge z.B.: unterschiedlich gut geglätte Spannungen). Auf Grund des so gewonnenen Verhältnis (DetaP bei Core / Delta P bei Uncore) kann man grob die Verteilung der Leistungsaufnahme auf beide bestimmen. Nun könnte man durch diese Werte einen DeltP - Wert für Vollast bei beiden bestimmen und versuchen, diesen mittels eines Programms welches beide Teile auslastet, diesen Wert zu bestätigen. Problem sind wieder die auftretenden Ungenauigkeiten. Jedenfalls kann man so, zumindest theoretich den TDP - Anteil für den Uncore sowie für den Core (= der Rest der TDP) ausrechnen und nun diesen Wert jeweils als P0 in die nicht temperaturkorrigierte Faustformel einsetzen. Die Ergebnisse der beiden Formeln würden dann addiert werden und die Summe anschließend temperaturkorrigiert. Das Problem am ganzen Aufbau wäre nur, das das Endergebnis wohl so ungenau werden würde, das du die Verlustleistung auch einfach schätzen kannst. 

Es dürfte wohl genauer werden wenn du z.B.: den Temperaturunterschied der Wassertemperatur einer nur CPU - Kühlung zur Umgebungstemperatur mit einer simulierten, aber genau bestimmbaren Last (z.B.: auf den CPU - Kühler aufgebrachten Power MOSFET, der mit einem Labornetzgerät versorgt wird, bei verschiedenen Verlustleistungen bestimmst und daraus eine Kennlinie zeichnest. nun würde diese Wasserkühlung auf der CPU angebracht und die bei Vollast sich einpendelnde Delta Temperatur bestimmt. nun könnte man aus der Kennlinie den entsprechenden Wert der Simulierten Last ablesen und hätte dann in etwa die Verlustleistung der CPU, natürlich ohne die Wärmemenge, die das Mainboard abführt. Gegebenenfalls könnte man ja den Power MOSFET in einen "CPU - Dummy" eibauen, damit dieser ebenfalls die Kühlung durch das Mainboard erfährt, das Problem wäre aber hier wieder, das die anderen Komponenten des Mainboards im ausgeschalteten Zustand nicht gegenhreizen, wodurch wieder Heizelemente auf dem Mainboard angebracht werden müssten. Alternativ müsste man das Mainboard auf die Temperatur des Kühlkörpers beheizen, damit dieses keine Wärme aufnimmt oder abgibt. 
Um nun aber eine Brauchbare Aussage zu bekommen muss die Delta Temperatur aber sehr genau bestimmt werden, weil 1°C unter Umständen schon wieder mehrewre Watt Leistungsaufnahme ausmachen. Theoretisch ließe sich aber mit diesem Aufbau die tatsächliche Verlustleistung de CPU recht genau bestimmen, praktisch würde das aber bei weiten den Rahmen sprengen und sehr kostenintensiv bei dennoch auftretenden Ungenauigkeiten sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2010)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das der interne Wärmewiderstand vom Messpunkt des Tcase Sensors (also Mitte vom Headspreader) bis zum Die unbekannt ist, sonst könnte man ja die Differenztemperatur auf Grund der TDP feststellen (zumindest theoretich) und hätte somit einen Wert für Tcore. Somit könnte man zumindest einen Korrekturfaktor für die Temperatur bestimmen.



Der würde einem aber auch nur dann etwas nutzen, wenn man einen Sensor für Tcase in den DIE eingefügt hat 



> Für die Leistungsaufnahme mit dem Uncore müsste man den Core cund den Uncore getrennt betrachten und am Ende die Werte wieder addieren. Das Problem ist hier aber wieder wie sich die TDP auf beide Verteilt. Indirekt könnte man, wenn auch ungenau, das Verhältnis bestimmen, in dem man die Veränderund der Leistungaufnahme des Systems zwischen Leerlauf und (fast) ausschließlicher Core - Last (eventuell z.B. mit Core Demage erzeugbar) mit der Veränderung Leerlauf - (fast) ausschließliche Uncore - Last bestmmt.



Wird schwierig. Auch CoreDamage passt afaik nicht komplett in den L2 Cache, dazu kommt das Betriebssystem und Energiesparmechanismen z.B. Speichercontroller bringen zusätzliche Unklarheit.
Wesentlich einfach (=praktisch möglich) dürfte es sein, die entsprechenden Zuleitungen sepperat zu vermessen - mir wäre nur niemand bekannt, der das schon für eine Reihe von CPUs unter unterschiedlichen Last- und OC-Zuständen gemacht hat. Wenn man die entsprechenden Stromstärken handhaben kann (und viel lötet) könnte man das auch hinter den Wandlern machen, so dass weitere Verfälschungen entfallen.



> Das Problem am ganzen Aufbau wäre nur, das das Endergebnis wohl so ungenau werden würde, das du die Verlustleistung auch einfach schätzen kannst.



Nunja - zumindest für eine CPU hast du dann genau Messwerte  (aber auch kein Bedarf an weiteren Berechnungen mehr  )



> Es dürfte wohl genauer werden wenn du z.B.: den Temperaturunterschied der Wassertemperatur einer nur CPU - Kühlung zur Umgebungstemperatur mit einer simulierten, aber genau bestimmbaren Last (z.B.: auf den CPU - Kühler aufgebrachten Power MOSFET, der mit einem Labornetzgerät versorgt wird, bei verschiedenen Verlustleistungen bestimmst und daraus eine Kennlinie zeichnest. nun würde diese Wasserkühlung auf der CPU angebracht und die bei Vollast sich einpendelnde Delta Temperatur bestimmt. nun könnte man aus der Kennlinie den entsprechenden Wert der Simulierten Last ablesen und hätte dann in etwa die Verlustleistung der CPU, natürlich ohne die Wärmemenge, die das Mainboard abführt.



Und ohne Wärmeleistung, die der Dummy auf anderem Wege abführt...

Vor allen Dingen hast auch wieder nur einen Wert - es geht aber um die Beschreibung der Verbrauchsänderung bei OC. Dafür müsstest du extrem präzise messen.
So oder so:
Die Anforderungen an eine "einfache Faustformel zu abschätzen der Verlustleistung" erfüllt es nicht so ganz. Da muss man einfach feststellen, dass es eine derartige für extremes OC nicht gibt -> soll doch einfach jeder selber messen


----------



## General Quicksilver (18. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der würde einem aber auch nur dann etwas nutzen, wenn man einen Sensor für Tcase in den DIE eingefügt hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Den Sensor für Tcase brauchst du dann nicht mehr, weil wenn der spezifizierte Wärmewiderstand bekannt wäre, könnte man auf Grund der TDP und von Tcasemax den Temperaturwert für Tcore bei Tcasemax ausechnen, also z.B. die TDP liegt bei 130W, der Wärmewiderstand bei 0,031 K/W, Tcasemax bei 70°C ergibt sich der spezifizierte Tcore bei Tcasemax zu 70°C + (130W * 0,01W/K) = 74,03°C = ~ 74°C für Tcore bei Tcasemax. 

Das Problem bei der direkten Strommessung ist, das das nicht so ohne weiterses möglich ist, da wenn du den Laststromkreis zur CPU auftennst, hast du einen nicht unerheblich hohen Spannungsfall über das Amperemeter, der dann dazu führt, das an der CPU eine zu geringe Spannung anliegt, bzw. fügst du in den Schaltwandlerkreis eine zusätzliche in Reihe liegende Induktivität (Messleitungen) ein, was dann auch direkt auf das Vehalten des Wandlers Einfluss nehmen kann, spich wenns ganz schlecht läuft fängt der gute an zu schwingen und geht nach kurzer Zeit kaputt. Außerdem besteht ebenfalls noch das Problem, das das verwendete Amperemeter den Effektivwert des fließenden Stomes bilden kann, denn dieser dürfte neben dem Gleichspannungsanteil auch einen gewissen hochfrequenten Brummspannungsanteil (= Restwelligkeit = AC-Anteil, vermutlich deieckförmig) aufweisen. --> Direkte Stommessung ist da nicht zu empfehlen. Besser wäre da dann schon eine indirekte Strommessung über die Leiterbahnwiedestände (z.B. zwischen induktivität und Kondensator), das Poblem ist dann nur wieder, das diese hochgenau bestimmt werden müssen, da das, wenn überhaupt nur paar Miliohm sein dürften. Dann muss von diesen Leiterbahnen auch noch die Tempeatur bestimmt werden, um im Betieb den Leiterbahnwiderstand korrigieren zu können. Dann musst du nur noch den Spannungsabfall über die jeweilige Leitebahn messen und durch deren Widerstand teilen um den fließenden Stom zu erhalten. Dies muss dann für jegliche Phase jeder für die CPU zur Verfügung gestelleten Spannung durchgeführt werden. Das Poblem ist nun aber wieder, dass das Messinstrument die geinge abfallende Spannung in auseichender Genauigkeit messen können muss, und dabei auch die hochfequenten Anteile in den ausgegebenen Spannungswert mit einbezieht. Dann musst du noch die jeweiligen CPU - Spannungen messen (natürlich wieder mit HF - Anteil) und mit den jeweiligen Strömen multiplizieren. Das Problem bei der Sache ist dann nur, du brachst A eine Anwendung, die die CPU komplett auslastet und du müsstest theoetisch alle Messwerte zum selben Zeitpunkt aufnehmen um Ungenauigkeiten zuverringern. 

Mit Hilfe dieses Aufbauis könnte man nun relativ exakt die vom CPU aufgenommene Leistung bestimmen. Nun kann man die Kennlinien von der CPU erstellen, dabei muss man aber beachten, das immer nur eine Größe verändert wird. Anschließend kann man ja testen ob sich die Faktoren wie in den Kennlinien (welche ja dann Faktoren angeben würden) im Zusammenspiel verhalten. 

Wenn der Dummy im beheizten Mobo mit beheizter Zuleitung (PCB-Temp = KühlkörperTemp = Zuleitungstemp) eingebaut ist, sollte da eigentlich niegendwo Wärme ungewollt abgefüht werden. Als Messschaltung sollte eine 4 - Leitermessung vewendet werden um denn Zuleitungsfehler zu korigieren.
Die Bestimmung der Kühlebodendeltatempeatur ist wohl besser geeignet als die Wassertemperatur, da die Messung schon um ein paar Unsicherheitfaktoren veringert würde. Hochgenau müssen die Messungen trotzdem sein...

Der Sinn der Messung liegt darin, den Wert P0 recht genau zu bestimmen und diesen dann bei der Fomel einzusetzen. Außerdem kann man die gemsessnen Faktoren mit den berechneten Faktoren bei eine goßen Anzahl von CPUs vergleichen und gegbenenfalls einen Korrekturfaktor in die Faustformel einbingen, weil der Sinn der ganzen Überlegung ist es ja, eine halbwegs brauchbare "Faustfomel" zusammenzubasteln...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2010)

Klingt plausibel.

Ich würde aber vorschlagen, bald mit den Vorbereitungen für Ivy Bridge zu beginnen, damit ein fehlerbereinigter Messaufbau und ein repräsentativer Datensatz zur Verfügung steht, bevor niemand mehr Interesse an den Kernen hat


----------

